
Inference and Regeneration of Programs That Manipulate Relational Databases [pdf] - lainon
http://people.csail.mit.edu/jiasi/pdf/MIT-CSAIL-TR-2017-012.pdf
======
ransom1538
"Results from our implementation highlight the use of the techniques to
translate applications from legacy languages such as Ruby on Rails into more
modern Python implementations "

Python: 20 February 1991; 26 years ago

Rails: 13 December 2005; 11 years ago

Whoever is spreading the lie that Python is _modern_ is doing an _amazing
job_.

~~~
copperx
The wording of the article seems to suggest that Rails is a language.

Ruby: 1995; 22 years ago.

It does seem to me, though, that people are moving from Rails to Django and
other Python frameworks. I have no data to support this, just my gut feeling.

------
_mhr_
This seems like it would be useful for the program-by-example paradigm.

